# Search for the perfect Dual Boa boot



## tygrannas (Sep 14, 2012)

I had 2 pairs of DC judge boots but it was a few years ago, before they added the dual boa. For a under $200 i would get that boot again especially with dual boa, that being said if you dont mind spending a little more the DC status still remains my favorite boot ever but i was coming from the single boa judge.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I own the DC Judges from last season. I haven't worn them on the hill yet but I have been wearing them in the back yard strapped in doing grass nose and tail presses and they're nice and comfortable with lots of support.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

All depends on your feet I despise Burton and DC boots and love Saloman and to a slightly lesser extent 32.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Look into the Ride Insano boots from last year. Not sure if they will be right for your foot, but I have the Ride Crew (predecessor to the Insano) and love them.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I just got the DC Status boots, this years, and from just wearing them around the house they seem like a great fit for my foot. 

I too was after a dual BOA super stiff boot. It was either this or the Thraxis. I had F22s before these and they did the job great. 

Would have gone Malamute but no BOA.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Listheeb21 said:


> Look into the Ride Insano boots from last year. Not sure if they will be right for your foot, but I have the Ride Crew (predecessor to the Insano) and love them.


I also liked the Insanos when I tried them - just wish that they had an articulating cuff. Always wanted to try the DC Status and maybe the Judges, although DC has been copping a lot of heat about their liners in the last few years.
But will probably wind up with the Vans Cirros, if they fit as well as my Fargos.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

On a side note, what is the point of all those soft-ish boots with dual boa like Vans Aura, etc.? So you are able to crank the boot really tight, but it still has all the support of some wet cardboard - might as well go single boa or (speed) laces and ride it loose in the first place...


----------

